# Walther PP,PPK,PPK/S



## dick471 (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a 1970's (new) Walter PP-380 that was stolen in 1977. What is the differences between a PP, PPK, and a PPK/S? I want to replace my PP but don't know which to look for as a replacement. Any help would be great!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The PP is the standard-size version. (PP = _Polizei Pistole_, meaning "police pistol")

The PPK is the smaller version. (PPK = _Polizei Pistole Kriminal_, meaning "detective's pistol") I believe that its grip is shorter, and I know that its barrel is shorter.
There was a period of time when the PPK could not be imported into the US. I do not know whether the PPK is now available here, or not.

PPK/S is the version which was legal to import into the US when the PPK was judged illegal. (PPK/S = _Polizei Pistole/Spezial_, meaning "police pistol for special purposes")
I believe that the grip is the same as the PP, while the barrel is the same as the PPK...but I am not absolutely sure.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Mind you, I am not a Walther fan or know much about them, other than to say, my BIL used to have a PPK/S. He bought it new and wanted to shoot it for the first time when he and my SIL came to visit. 

He was dead-set on buying it, and I'm not really sure why. Anyways, they came to visit and he and I then went to a local indoor shooting range. He was all over the target with it. After about 50 rds., he was very disappointed with it. The rear of the slide "bit" him more than once. 

Anyways, he handed it to me and said I hope that you can do better. It was a major disappointment. The trigger pull was atrocious and long. The rock hard plastic checkered grips were uncomfortable, and the slide was a bitch to grip and rack to the rear. 

I did shoot quite a bit better than he did, but only because I shoot a lot more in general. After about 50 rds. myself, I was over it. It was pathetic from the first pull of the trigger to the last. 

He fell in love with the Beretta 84BB that I had brought to shoot. We put over 600 rds. thru it that day. His Walther just sat, back in it's box. 

Anyways, once he returned home, he sold his Walther........for a lot less than he paid for it. He felt bad, because he had asked me about the Walther, and I had tried to steer him towards buying a Beretta 84FS. 

Like I said earlier, I'm no Walther expert by any means. But, I don't feel that I've missed out on anything by not owning one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not quite sure about the "PP" but I believe it has the same frame as the "PPK/S" but with a longer barrel/slide. The "PPK" has a shorter grip frame and slide with a wrap around grip that covers the back strap, but was not allowed to be imported into the United States because of the shorter grip frame. Interarms took the shorter slide from the "PPK" and mated it to the longer grip frame of the "PP" calling the pistol the "PPK/S" allowing it to be imported into the United States, this frame along with the "PP" do not have the wrap around type grip and instead have grips that screw on to the side panels of the frame rather than enclosing the back strap. I would think that the closest thing to your old "PP" would be the "PPK/S" albeit with a shorter barrel. I have an Interarms American made "PPK/S" which I bought in 1982, I don't know exactly how that came about, whether Interarms had the gun manufactured entirely in the USA and by whom or whether the parts were made in Germany and assembled in the USA? I believe that Smith & Wesson now manufactures both versions of the pistol, "PPK" and "PPK/S" here in the USA. Nowadays there are so many better guns on the market and unless you have other guns, and are nostalgic for your old "PP" I couldn't recommend carrying one, although they are nice pistols the first double action trigger pull is terrible, something like 17 lbs. and it's pretty much guaranteed you'll miss your first shot. At least on mine, the recoil spring failed after only a couple of hundred rounds. I replaced the recoil spring and so far have had no problems but have not fired it that much since. I still have the pistol but will never carry it. Keep in mind that the technology for that pistol was back in the 1930's and they were favored by high ranking Nazi officers and officials and were made popular by the James Bond movies.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> "Like I said earlier, I'm no Walther expert by any means. But, I don't feel that I've missed out on anything by not owning one."


Neither am I, but since I own one I know a little about them, and no you haven't missed out on anything. Your description though is almost 100% correct, the single action trigger pull is not that bad and with the installation of Pachmayr wrap around grips the little bastard is fun to shoot. My wife used it when she and I took a tactical handgun course in the early 80's and she hit the target every time when the gun was fired in single action mode. Double action was nearly impossible. Racking the slide was difficult though, but after she learned to push forward on the frame while pulling back on the slide it was somewhat manageable although awkward. Never had the slide bite my hand while firing it, but while racking it the rear sight would sometimes cut into my hand. Overall the pistol does take some time getting used to, and like I've stated in my previous post there are so many other pistols out there to choose from. Because of it's design I doubt that there is anything that can be done to improve the double action trigger pull.


----------



## dick471 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think that I'll pass on a replacement Walther. I had only fired my PP about 10 rounds and don't remember anything about it. I have a Beretta 1934 .380 and it works just fine. Thanks for the help saving me money!


----------

